# Mr President RIP



## Velcrobum (24 November 2019)

Reported on another forum, Steph Croxford's wonderful GP horse Mr President has died. Announced on her FB page apparently which I think is a closed group. They were a wonderful example of how an "ordinary" horse and rider could train all the way and an inspiration for many people.


----------



## honetpot (24 November 2019)

Met them once when I was a collecting ring steward and I was impressed by them both. The fact he reached such a good age, for a big horse shows how well he was looked after, he retired at 19. RIP big lad.


----------



## Velcrobum (24 November 2019)

Copied a copy from another forum

Copied this for you to see. Also loads of photos and video.
â€œRim Rim/ Mr President 1994 â€“ 2019 (RIP our Gorgeous boy)

On 20th Nov 2019, we finally had to say goodbye to our beloved 'Rim Rim' (Mr President), the Main Man, No.1. His mind was still so willing, but sadly his body was not. He left us on a sunny winters day, with his horse pals around him, after spending a morning munching the grass on the garden lawn. Simon and I were by his side as Arnie Agnew gently sent him on his way to pastures new.

He was responsible for sending us on this life long journey of over 20 years, so far. It is because of him that we moved to this small Derbyshire village and set up house here, producing a wonderful life for our children and ourselves. We owe him so much, as our decisions over the past 20 plus years have been mainly aimed around him and his life.

It's because of him, I am where I am today. I know that horse would have died for me. If ever there was a horse that I would want to ride into battle with....it would be him. I knew he would have willingly given his life for me. When riding him, it was just like putting on a glove. I didn't know where I finished and he began. We were of one mind. Simon always joked that he was my second husband.

Many people know our history together, but had I not seen that small advert in 'The Yorkshire post' advertising a 16.1hh chestnut 4 yo gelding, things would have been so different. Because of that advert, we had 22 years of pleasure together. We travelled all over Europe competing, we were on target for the Beijing Olympics, before his injury halted play for a while. He came back fighting and enabled us to be part of several Nation Cup Teams and competed in numerous World Cup Qualifiers. He even gave Richard Davison a few months of entertainment, whilst I was pregnant with Annabelle.

'Rim Rim' was and will always be No 1 in our hearts. In Arnie Agnews words, as he slowly drifted from this world ' Some horses, you could write a book about, but with him....he could write an entire trilogy'. He simply was 'a one in a billion' horse that shall never be forgotten in our hearts. We love you 'Rim Rim' and I know we will be together again, dancing around those fluffy clouds. Sleep tight our precious boy.......

I would like to say a very special thank you to Arnie Agnew of Agnew Equine and Louise (I believe that is who the lovely lady was) at Redferns, for being so caring and understanding at this very difficult time.â€


----------



## Nicnac (24 November 2019)

Saw yesterday he'd gone -  he was an incredible horse.  Showing all of us with 'normal' horses that anything is possible.

His retirement test is quite emotional


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 November 2019)

Fabulous horse, I remember seeing Steph and him at Stoneleigh a few years ago. He will be much missed.


----------



## ihatework (24 November 2019)

My eyes might be a little wet. I just love the successful slightly unconventional ones. RIP fella.


----------



## Clodagh (30 November 2019)

He was amazing, I prefer drying paint to dressage but would always watch him, they looked like they were in it together.


----------

